# Paris is Calling Me With Her Eyes!



## Baymule (Oct 15, 2014)

Every evening, Paris parks herself in front of the patio glass doors, staring intently through them straight at me, sitting in my recliner. This is _after_ I feed her. She won't eat until I go outside and praise her. Actually, I gush praise like a broken water main. I tell her, You are so smart! What a pretty girl! You protect Mommy's chickens and keep all those baaad raccoons away. You are the smartest dog in the whole world. You are gorgeous! What a good dog!

I speak in a high pitched voice, petting and stroking her while I sit on a bench. We are face to face, sometimes nose to nose. Paris beams. I swear, that dog is smiling, soaking up all that attention. When _she _deems it to me enough, not _me, _but _she_ abruptly walks away and starts eating her food.

It is official. I am a slave to a Great Pyrenees.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 15, 2014)

You know, I have never thought of it like that! But after you said that you are SOOOO right. We are their slaves!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 15, 2014)

The first time wasn't enough. Paris has been charging around the yard barking and came back to station herself in her usual spot. Ya'll KNOW that I went outside, sat on the bench and praised her profusely. She wanted me to acknowledge that she was on the job, keeping us safe. When she had enough, she took off to chase away more boogers!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 15, 2014)

She is a "little" showoff!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 15, 2014)

I do the same thing as far as the praise for doing " such a good job"
Paris is a beauty


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 15, 2014)

Love that picture! Truly something very special about the pyrs!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 16, 2014)

look at those eyes,  she is a beautiful girl and she sooo loves her mama.  the eyes say so.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2014)

This evening, the neighbor walked out in his yard. Paris hates the neighbors and charges the fence, barking. At the first woof, the chickens scrammed, running for cover under the bushes. Paris charged the fence, the chickens hid until their protector pranced back to the deck, her plume tail waving the "all clear". 

Even the chickens get it that she is protecting them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 1, 2014)

I wonder if Paris and Amy are related!

Amy hates the neighbors too... she can hear them start their cars, which also tells me my sweet hardheaded pyr that acts deaf sometimes is not really ...  we can always tell because she will run all the way to the outer field and "set-up". She gets all ready- they have a real long drive... when they come down the drive she is right there runs the line and then when they turn on the highway she runs that line too. It is all a game for her. I swear she smiles too! 

One time the neighbor was checking his mail... usually the dogs run out to the corner and go nuts... well this one day no dogs! My neighbor was looking all around, still no dogs... so he opened the mailbox again and then slammed it, no dogs...did it again... DOGS!
I was dying'    Sometimes he will even drive down his drive and stop then back up 20ft... drive... back up... drive...  it is funny!

He means NO HARM it is just a game now. We laugh about it too.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2014)

Now she is teaching the chickens to beg!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 15, 2014)

Ha!  They're ganging up on you, lol!


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 19, 2014)

baahaaaa.  think the chickens are funny?  just wait till Paris has the goats up on your back porch.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 28, 2014)

She is beautiful. I'm hooked on these dogs. I love to watch mine work.


----------

